

22yr student adapts hybrid car technology to a bicycle - kitcar
http://www.reuters.com/video/2011/09/30/new-york-student-brings-new-energy-to-bi?videoId=222127187&videoChannel=6
The basis of the technology is using a flywheel to store energy -
======
Matt_Rose
a 15lb flywheel. Weight is death on a bicycle. As soon as you take that thing
up any kind of incline it's like trying to dead-lift a barbell.

~~~
pan69
Then there is a big market for him in the Netherlands.

